# won shark remap @ duxford eventt10



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

i was lucky to win the shark remap at the eventt10 in the raffle but had bad time lately as was made redundant had first child and a sick tt tt running just got to tax and mot then good to go but have pm a few peps on the the site what i want to know is is there a time limit on taking this offer of remap up who arranged the prizes ?
thanks
voucher says nothing


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi mate. I've just dropped you a PM about this.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Did you get your remap?? i have a shark remap on my golf gti and love it! great prize to win


----------



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

Hoping to get it done in next few weeks carnt wait


----------



## mkw007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you get the Shark remap done? Any good :?:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a Shark remap on my TT. It was placed over my existing remap.... The change was literally like day and night... it was so extreme that my clutch has failed and coil pack failed :-D ( worn anyway, just exaggerated the wear)

All in all very impressed.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm finally getting round to having mine done by Shark in the next week or so. Will report back when it's sorted out.


----------



## mkw007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Had mine remapped by Ben at Shark this week, very impressed, car is very smooth right through rev range and way more power/torque. Really does feel like a different animal now, more like I was expecting it to feel as standard [smiley=dude.gif] .
I will be booking our Focus 1.6 TDCI in soon, should go from 109bhp to around 140bhp.


----------

